# Synthesis PMK (mdp2p) (scale large)



## TROPICAL (Feb 4, 2022)

what is the best reductive amination for large scale pmk? 
approx 5kg


----------



## Gofast

I'd say Mono-Methylamine and NaBH4 is the easiest to go with. Not much knowledge and (special) equipment needed.
Only issue with this route is that final product contain significantly more impurities then with other methods.

Nevertheless, in my point of view still a very potent result. If really desired, with an extra production step can be performed to get the impurities out.


----------



## TROPICAL

what is the approximate duration of the process? 
for this process I need MeNH2 (gas)?


----------



## Gofast (Feb 4, 2022)

Including crystallization the process will take 5 to 7 days.
You can work with methylamine in water, in alcohol or methylamine hcl.

I just saw there is a seller here on the forums for Methylamine. You might check that out. I don't know how legit he is though.


----------



## TROPICAL

for 8kg of pmk, how much methylamine do i need, and what else of other compounds do i need?


----------



## Pussy_Kurt

Gofast said:


> Including crystallization the process will take 5 to 7 days.
> You can work with methylamine in water, in alcohol or methylamine hcl.
> 
> I just saw there is a seller here on the forums for Methylamine. You might check that out. I don't know how legit he is though.



Gofast
Okay methylamine hcl? I need clear clarification about this procedure ... condensation of keton and amin*hcl?


----------



## William Dampier

Pussy_Kurt said:


> Okay methylamine hcl? I need clear clarification about this procedure ... condensation of keton and amin*hcl?



Pussy_Kurtneed to get gas by dissolving alkali in methanol together with methylamine hcl salt. This is the best route to get anhydrous.


----------

